
Instagram is down - pcaseiro
https://www.instagram.com/
======
chatmasta
Fb messenger, instagram messenger, facebook.com, m.facebook.com all down for
me

Somebody really screwed up! I wonder how much money per minute Facebook loses
in this situation.

------
mici
Interesting, it's Facebook that doesn't load for me, Instagram works.

